# أريد تفسير الظاهرة الحادثة فى الصورة



## محمد فيصل محمد (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
المشهد الواضح فى الصورة المرفقة لطائرة على أرتفاع شاهق تحدث خطوط دخانية فى السماء أريد تفسير الظاهرة الحادثة فى الصورة؟
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## MastaMinds (25 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت يا أخ أن ترفع الصورة مرة أخرى أنا لا أرى أى صورة....


----------



## محمد فيصل محمد (25 فبراير 2012)

*الصورة*



محمد فيصل محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشهد الواضح فى الصورة المرفقة لطائرة على أرتفاع شاهق تحدث خطوط دخانية فى السماء أريد تفسير الظاهرة الحادثة فى الصورة؟
> وجزاكم الله كل الخير


الصورة


----------



## 3adel (26 فبراير 2012)

محمد فيصل محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشهد الواضح فى الصورة المرفقة لطائرة على أرتفاع شاهق تحدث خطوط دخانية فى السماء أريد تفسير الظاهرة الحادثة فى الصورة؟
> وجزاكم الله كل الخير



تفسير الذخان الأبيض هو نتيجة تفاعل غازات احتراق المحرك مع الهواء في الظروف الفيزيائية عند ذلك الإرتفاع.
في هندسة الطيران نعتمد على النموذج القياسي لهواء المجال الجوي للكرة الأرضية atmosphère standard و حركة الطائرات في معظم الحالات تتم في المجالين troposhère و stratosphère كما يلي:
1- troposphère هو المجال المحدد بين سطح البحر و الإرتفاع 11 كيلومتر تتناقص درجة حرارة الهواء بشكل خطي بين 15 درجة و -56,5 على سلم سيلسيوس و هذا المجال تتشكل فيه الغيوم و هو مجال دراسة ظواهر علم الرصد الجوي 
2- stratosphère هو المجال المحدد بين الإرتفاع 11 و 20 كيلومتر عن سطح البحر و درجة الهواء تقريبا ثابتة 56,5 درجة تحت الصفر (سيلسيوس) 
الكثير من حركة الطيران تقع في المجال الأول و نظرا للتغير في قوانين درجة الحرارة في المجالين يختلف شكل تفاعل غازات الإحتراق الساخنة مع الهواء و لذلك نلاحظ تلك الأشرطة البيضاء لما تكون حركة الطيران في مجال stratosphère بسبب *ثبات درجة حرارة الهواء* و هي منطقة الطيران طويل المدى الرابط بين القارات


----------



## eng.abu3li (18 مارس 2012)

3adel قال:


> تفسير الذخان الأبيض هو نتيجة تفاعل غازات احتراق المحرك مع الهواء في الظروف الفيزيائية عند ذلك الإرتفاع.
> في هندسة الطيران نعتمد على النموذج القياسي لهواء المجال الجوي للكرة الأرضية atmosphère standard و حركة الطائرات في معظم الحالات تتم في المجالين troposhère و stratosphère كما يلي:
> 1- troposphère هو المجال المحدد بين سطح البحر و الإرتفاع 11 كيلومتر تتناقص درجة حرارة الهواء بشكل خطي بين 15 درجة و -56,5 على سلم سيلسيوس و هذا المجال تتشكل فيه الغيوم و هو مجال دراسة ظواهر علم الرصد الجوي
> 2- stratosphère هو المجال المحدد بين الإرتفاع 11 و 20 كيلومتر عن سطح البحر و درجة الهواء تقريبا ثابتة 56,5 درجة تحت الصفر (سيلسيوس)
> الكثير من حركة الطيران تقع في المجال الأول و نظرا للتغير في قوانين درجة الحرارة في المجالين يختلف شكل تفاعل غازات الإحتراق الساخنة مع الهواء و لذلك نلاحظ تلك الأشرطة البيضاء لما تكون حركة الطيران في مجال stratosphère بسبب *ثبات درجة حرارة الهواء* و هي منطقة الطيران طويل المدى الرابط بين القارات



سلمت أخي و سلم فوك


----------



## mustafatel (22 مارس 2012)

Thanks for the information


----------



## ابو الصقور (26 أبريل 2012)

معلومة رائعة


----------



## abdelwahed1954 (13 يوليو 2012)

merci ...


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
وإذا كان هذا الجسم الطائر لا أسمع صوته
ولا أرى شكله
ولا أعرف إذا ما كان طائرة أو صاروخ او طائرة استطلاع او طائرة لقياس درجة حرارة الجو بدون طيار
لأني فعلا أراها في جو مصر كثيرا وخاصة قبل صلاة المغرب
وتقريبا يوميا وتوقعت أن تكون تابعة للأرصاد الجوية
من فضلكم إن رآها أحد أن يفسر لي؟؟


----------

